# Blue apbt are they as rare as everyone thinks?



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

why do people think blue apbt are rare and why do they call them blue nose


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They are far from rare , the only ones who call them rare are BYB's who cant sell a dog honestly and has to hype up something so ridiculous as a color to sell them. Blue nose refers only to the color of the nose and blue in general is just the color of thte coat nothing different then red nose, brindle, fawn, white, black , seal ect ect ect all colors.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> They are far from rare , the only ones who call them rare are BYB's who cant sell a dog honestly and has to hype up something so ridiculous as a color to sell them. Blue nose refers only to the color of the nose and blue in general is just the color of thte coat nothing different then red nose, brindle, fawn, white, black , seal ect ect ect all colors.


What angelbaby is mostly referring to is "blues" in the American Bully world.. In the American Pit Bull Terrier gene pool, "blue" in the "old days" was heavily culled, frowned upon and was not thought to be a proper color of a Bulldog. Though the color "blue" through documents has rarely emerged and one of the very few "blue" hounds of the past to earn the right to be called an APBT was GrCh Soga.. I say "blue" because all the color is a dilute of black... Genetically.

Blue is far more common in American Staffordshire Terriers and American Bullies.. As well as any mix thereof.. You won't find many "performance" Bulldogs or APBTs with the dilute as its not something thats heavily sought after not to mention commonly thrown.. With the APBT (and any world class worker) its not the color or appearance that defines the hound rather that of function and ability.

Performanceknls (Lisa) has a blue hound but shes the only one i know of currently that has a Bulldog.. and happens to be "blue".

As to the nose, its all BYB terms really.. A nose is a nose.. Black, white, blue, grey, tri colored, pink.. Means nothing other than thats the nose color, it does not define anything..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> What angelbaby is mostly referring to is "blues" in the American Bully world.. In the American Pit Bull Terrier gene pool, "blue" in the "old days" was heavily culled, frowned upon and was not thought to be a proper color of a Bulldog. Though the color "blue" through documents has rarely emerged and one of the very few "blue" hounds of the past to earn the right to be called an APBT was GrCh Soga.. I say "blue" because all the color is a dilute of black... Genetically.
> 
> Blue is far more common in American Staffordshire Terriers and American Bullies.. As well as any mix thereof.. You won't find many "performance" Bulldogs or APBTs with the dilute as its not something thats heavily sought after not to mention commonly thrown.. With the APBT (and any world class worker) its not the color or appearance that defines the hound rather that of function and ability.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I think she has 2 now though. Monsoon and one other. GREAT looking bulldogs too.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

They are as common as the "brown eye" everyone has,


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is funny because Blue bulldogs are out there and easy to find but blue true bred APBT'S are hard to come by. I haven't seen any besides grch soga and couple of other bellodona bred dog. Besides that I haven't seen many. But yeah blue bully apbt mixes are out there or blue amataff apbt mixes are out there. But for the moat part not to many pure bred apbt are blue. Of any one knows any besides the Belladona dogs, I would love to see them and the peds.


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

well everyone around here in my town think a blue dog is rare. I told them I don't think so I own a blue brindle male and in his 7th gen on his sires side goes back 2 jeep and honey bunch


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well most people do not realize the dog's nose needs to be blue in order for it to be called a blue nose, lol. They think its a bloodline or a breed.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

wncpulldawgs said:


> well everyone around here in my town think a blue dog is rare. I told them I don't think so I own a blue brindle male and in his 7th gen on his sires side goes back 2 jeep and honey bunch


the dog in my avatar is a blue bulldog .is a heavy eli dog with a little bit of jeep .but he also has and staff in there so I can call him a true blue apbt,because he is a cross of amstaff and apbt


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> What angelbaby is mostly referring to is "blues" in the American Bully world.. In the American Pit Bull Terrier gene pool, "blue" in the "old days" was heavily culled, frowned upon and was not thought to be a proper color of a Bulldog. Though the color "blue" through documents has rarely emerged and one of the very few "blue" hounds of the past to earn the right to be called an APBT was GrCh Soga.. I say "blue" because all the color is a dilute of black... Genetically.
> 
> Blue is far more common in American Staffordshire Terriers and American Bullies.. As well as any mix thereof.. You won't find many "performance" Bulldogs or APBTs with the dilute as its not something thats heavily sought after not to mention commonly thrown.. With the APBT (and any world class worker) its not the color or appearance that defines the hound rather that of function and ability.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
That's because you live in NC.All these dumbasses around here think blue dogs are rare and worth alot of money.:rofl:


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

ames said:


> Well most people do not realize the dog's nose needs to be blue in order for it to be called a blue nose, lol. They think its a bloodline or a breed.


 I agree with you there


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> the dog in my avatar is a blue bulldog .is a heavy eli dog with a little bit of jeep .but he also has and staff in there so I can call him a true blue apbt,because he is a cross of amstaff and apbt


 yeah he also has eli and watchdog in his peds


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

dixieland said:


> :goodpost:
> That's because you live in NC.All these dumbasses around here think blue dogs are rare and worth alot of money.:rofl:


 You hit the nail on the head


----------



## VaBeachTennis (Dec 17, 2011)

dixieland said:


> :goodpost:
> That's because you live in NC.All these dumbasses around here think blue dogs are rare and worth alot of money.:rofl:


Add Virginia Beach to that list as well. People get bullshitted by that purple ribbon "razor's edge" , "gotti", etc. crap.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Dime a dozen, those


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think every one is confused. Blue APBT. Do not come along very often at all unless mixed with Amstaff or bully. So the answer ous getting a blue true to form APBT, is not common at all. Blue "pit bulls" show up often but are not pure or true APBT.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 8, 2012)

Alot of "blue" pits around me are very common and generally do not look true to form of your typical APBT. They are either really large bully looking or have massive heads I think that comes from inbreeding or the mixing of bulldogs somewhere down the road


----------

